# Bolivian League 26/11



## A_Skywalker (Nov 25, 2008)

Oriente Petrolero v Club Aurora 
26/11/2008 22:00 GMT
  1.70 3.30 4.30  All Bets (1) 
Real Potosi v Municipal Real Mamore
 26/11/2008 22:00 GMT
  1.533 3.50 5.50  All Bets (1) 
The Strongest v San Jose Oruro
 26/11/2008 22:00 GMT
  1.75 3.30 4.00  All Bets (1)


----------

